# Violin or Cello Impulse Responses...?



## givemenoughrope (Aug 1, 2015)

Hey all,

I got my hands on an electric cello sort of instrument. I has piezo pickups under each string. Sound very close, scratchy and "full frequency." I've run it through some violin and cello impulse responses I found online and in Kontakt's library and it has helped tremendously but I'm sure I can get much closer...plus, having variety seems to be useful. I was wondering if any of you string slingers have any of these or could make them. I'd be happy to pay for them too...maybe rolled into hiring for a remote session. 

Any thoughts or insight on this is also appreciated. 

thanks!


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 1, 2015)

Interesting topic.

I guess I'd search for more IRs online, toy around with those and also I'd try to get as much info about how certain IRs were made as possible. After that I'd probably go for the remote session idea. Looks like you need a tech savvy person to collaborate with. Doesn't have to be a kick-ass player, but someone with knowledge about mics and stuff. A couple different instruments, violins and/or cellos, won't hurt either, but that depends on what you're after.

Also I'd see if I could get good sounding results by mixing/blending IRs with different characters. Could be educational and a lot of fun at the same time.


----------



## scarred bunny (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm not exactly an expert on these sorts of things, but a while ago I did some experiments with a friend who plays electric violin (with magnetic pickups though, not piezos) who wanted to see if we could turn it into something resembling an acoustic instrument mostly for silent practice. I looked everywhere on the net for violin IRs and did find a few, but was never happy with the results. To my surprise I had much better luck using simply a very short algorithmic reverb (that was the day I fell in love with B2) and an EQ to better match the frequency response of an acoustic violin. Then a second reverb on a send to put the resulting sound in a room. We were surprised by how close it got eventually - not enough to fool a savvy listener in an exposed context, but closer than I would have thought possible with magnetic pickups, and a pretty cool sound in its own right. 

Just an idea that may be worth experimenting with.


----------



## trumpoz (Aug 2, 2015)

you could try some of the Samplicity Brocasti M7 IR's and have a play with those. They are free.


----------

